
The Feasibility of Exploiting Web Apps Using Meltdown or Spectre - velmu
https://malloc.fi/feasibility-exploiting-web-applications-meltdown-spectre
======
lcfg
> Attackers are opportunistic and low level attacks need resources not
> available to as many as app level vulnerabilities.

Which resources are you talking about?

Anyhow, I strongly disagree with your conclusion. I hope these vulnerabilities
spur people on to install NoScript (i.e. block JS) and thereby reduce a very,
very significant attack vector.

